# A little Flukin



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Went out yesterday on the Pontoon party boat "The Highroller" out of Atlantic City,Good Boat and a Good Captain. He worked the boat all day to keep the boat at a good angle for everyone to get a good shot on each drift. total count for me was 12 flounder with three keepers, looked to be 8 keepers total for a 4 hour trip. NO time wasted running around,first drift was less then ten minutes from dock and last set-up was five minutes out from pier. a lot of short fish but overall good action all morning. The Pool was won by a 9 year old boy and a Girl won over $2800.00 for catching a 2.67# Flounder

Pictures to follow

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=imagejpeg_2.jpg


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Was that amount a typo???????????. Money won by the girl I mean


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work Barry.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

No it was Two Thousand-eight Hundred Dollars, for a 2.67# Flounder


----------

